# WTB Enclosed Car Trailer



## DEVIANT (Sep 11, 2007)

Looking for a used (not thrashed) enclosed car trailer. 
Needs to be able to hold a average sized car or my small tractor (B7500) with front loader and blade.
Will need to be clean also, as I have a son I will be moving this summer after he graduates.

Let me know what you have. 

Tim


----------



## DEVIANT (Sep 11, 2007)

Just bought one.


----------

